# I didn't do it!!



## rcfiddy1 (Jun 2, 2011)

Shea was bored waiting for daddy to come out of garage...


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow! How long were you in the garage? LOL


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Obviously that pillow was TOO puffy! Now it is just right.


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

This is hilarious! I'm sure the clean up wasn't too fun, but how can you not help but laugh at that cute little face?


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh noooooo!!! LOL!! Looks like she did a thorough job of it!

What a cutie!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I think the cat did it.

such a cute little sweetie as Shea surely wouldn't destuff the pillow.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Im am so sorry....well maybe just terribly amused:lol:

Had to be the cat... or the neighbors cat....or not. Got to love em


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Recently I heard someone say that if a picture is worth a thousand words, to see it in person must be worth a million-I think this is one of those.

This picture is priceless, in years to come you will cherish it forever and when you look back on it, you'll get a good laugh. I'm sure it wasn't too funny at the time though. 

So glad it's you and not me........


----------



## rcfiddy1 (Jun 2, 2011)

Funny thing was, we have 6 huskies, and not 1 of them would come in the house until I cleaned it all up. Almost like they were saying, We had nothing to do with it, It was all Shea's fault....I could only laugh. How can I be mad at that face, its just a pillow.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

rcfiddy1 said:


> How can I be mad at that face, its just a pillow.


Thank goodness it was just the pillow... I had to do a double-take to make sure it wasn't the couch! 

Gotta love the puppy years. She definitely doesn't look shy about her big accomplishment!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

oh my gosh!!! LOL


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

That is quite an accomplishment. How long did it take her, she may have set a Guinness Book record!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

That made me LOL! What a cutie! Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Whaaazzzzzup Dad, We're cool, We're cool:wavey::wavey:


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Hahaha! That is too great!


----------



## awesomesauce (Nov 15, 2010)

Wow just be glad you don't have my dog or all that stuffing would be coming out surgically the very next day at the vet!


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

omg! thanks for sharing.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

That cushion was like one giant stuffy to her! Such a cute picture.


----------

